# Cold Stabilization



## UBB (Oct 17, 2012)

Under air lock or solid rubber stopper?


----------



## robie (Oct 17, 2012)

UBB said:


> Under air lock or solid rubber stopper?



Either; I prefer air lock because of temperature changes possibly popping out the bung. However, sometimes the air lock makes the carboy too tall for the cold space. If using an air lock, just make sure the air lock solution doesn't freeze up or dry out. Use Vodka if you like.


----------



## UBB (Oct 17, 2012)

robie said:


> Either; I prefer air lock because of temperature changes possibly popping out the bung. However, sometimes the air lock makes the carboy too tall for the cold space. * If using an air lock, just make sure the air lock solution doesn't freeze up or dry out. Use Vodka if you like*.



You know I hadn't even considered that! Thanks Robie.


----------



## John Prince (Oct 17, 2012)

Argon and a rubber stopper.


----------



## John Prince (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think I will never bottle any wine with putting it into a freezer first.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2012)

In the freezer with a solid bung. Replace it immediately after after bringing the carboy out of the freezer or it will fly off as soon as the wine warms up a bit. Been there done that!


----------



## rob (Oct 17, 2012)

What temp do you cs in the freezer, I have always done this in the fridge at 32 degrees


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2012)

I c/s at 25-28*. Wine will start to get slushy at about 18*.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

What's the reasoning behind doing this?..... And how long must it be almost frozen?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2012)

I like to keep it in there for about 3 weeks. The reason is to drop out the tartaric acid. If you don't do this it will appear in your bottles when you chill them in the refrigerator later. Some people set carboys outside in the winter or in the garage to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## UBB (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an old OLD fridge and it chills down to 30 degrees. Room enough for 2 carboys in it so I put in some 9 month old Barolo and S. Tuscan. (the Tuscan at 9 months is already very good btw)


----------



## winemom (Oct 18, 2012)

I cold stabilized my Cayuga in a colder corner of the garage last winter. We had an unusually warm winter so the temperature averaged around 28-30 degrees. I left it in a glass carboy with vodka in the airlock. This year I plan to use a Better Bottle for cold stabilization so I don't have to worry about freezing (if we get normal weather temps will be in the high teens to low 20s). This process worked very well as there were a lot of tartaric acid crystals in the bottom of the carboy.

BTW the winery where I got my juice recommends burying the carboy in a snowbank (which would keep the temperature around 32 degrees.) But we had almost no snow last winter!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

OK!!!....i`m trying to absorb all of this....C/S at temps just below freezing,for about 3 weeks or so,crystal will form (diamonds)....the carboy or whatever you used to C/S warms up....what happens with the crystals? ( the book i read didn`t mention anything like this)...dissolve?.... if your serve your reds at 60 or so degrees where do these diamonds go or if they don`t form...is it an issue? Thanks....i didn`t think wine making was so complicated....lol ..oh , that`s why i just ordered a vinmetrica sc100a....this obsection is almost as bad as my harley!....WOW............... oh, when in the aging process do you C/S?.......Thanks for listening


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't cs kit wines, they are so balanced never saw a need. Fresh grape and juice I always do.


----------



## winemom (Oct 19, 2012)

Ricky said:


> OK!!!....i`m trying to absorb all of this....C/S at temps just below freezing,for about 3 weeks or so,crystal will form (diamonds)....the carboy or whatever you used to C/S warms up....what happens with the crystals? ( the book i read didn`t mention anything like this)...dissolve?.... if your serve your reds at 60 or so degrees where do these diamonds go or if they don`t form...is it an issue? Thanks....i didn`t think wine making was so complicated....lol ..oh , that`s why i just ordered a vinmetrica sc100a....this obsection is almost as bad as my harley!....WOW............... oh, when in the aging process do you C/S?.......Thanks for listening



The tartaric acid crystals will stay in the carboy when you rack the wine after cold stabilization if you rack while it's still cold. If you don't cold stabilize the crystals can form in bottled wine. They aren't dangerous but no one wants to drink crunchy wine.

I've read that you can use the crystals in place of cream of tartar in baking. They look kind of yucky though and I expect most people throw them out when they clean the carboy.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 19, 2012)

i may do this with my pear wine, i have plenty of room in my secondary freezer, only thing in it is stuff for dragons blood


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't remember, do you do it for reds as well as whites? I know I did the whites, can't remember if I did the reds. A year is a long time when you are getting older!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2012)

I CS all wines.

Just make sure when you rack - that you let the temp of the wine come up.

If you rack wine below freezing point into a room temp carboy - it could crack it..


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

Just opened my En Primeur Amarone della Valpolicella classico....it came with a 2.3g bag of Metatartaric acid....the instructions say"optional....bitartrate crystals(also called wine diamonds)can often form as a result of the high quility of juice content.While bitartrate crystals do not affect the taste of the wine,the addition of Metatartaric acid helps in the suspension for appox 12 months,thereby preventing the formation of crystals"...below that it says.."Caution: cold stabilizing a wine will resultin the formation of patassium bitartrate cryatals inspite of the addition of metatartaric acid...hummmm....why use it?....got a quick question....this kit is much like the winery series kit i just did...except it has dried skins and raisins....it came with 1 hop bag....can i put both skins and raisins the same bag?...Thanks


----------



## joea132 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ricky said:


> this obsection is almost as bad as my harley!....WOW



Yep. Been there done that. I've spent far more on winemaking than I ever did on my bike, minus the initial cost of course. I had a 2009 night rod special and a 1999 sportster 1200 before that. Now I'm on a 2011 triumph rocket 3 touring.


----------



## robie (Oct 19, 2012)

There is a greater difference than just the raisins and grape pack. The juice is different/better; that's why it can drop crystals.

Use both the raisins and the grape pack. The bag of Metatartaric acid is designed for those who drink the whole lot within a year or so. If you don't drink it that fast, and I hope you don't, don't even use it. Cold stabilization is much better.


----------



## UBB (Oct 19, 2012)

joea132 said:


> Yep. Been there done that. I've spent far more on winemaking than I ever did on my bike, minus the initial cost of course. I had a 2009 night rod special and a 1999 sportster 1200 before that. Now I'm on a 2011 triumph rocket 3 touring.



Ha I feel your pain. My classic car needs a tranny rebuild but funny how all the extra funds keep going for wine making supplies of some sort!


----------



## marie79 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok I know nothing about CS. I live in Alaska and was thinking about putting a wine outside to arrest fermentation. I messed up and added to much sugar 1.110 but don't want to add water and dilute the wine. I know I can use additives to stop the fermentation but thought perhaps I would try the cold method? Any knowledge would be helpful, obviously the temp will drop significantly at night and we are in the 20's during the day what would be considered too cold? Are my glass carboys safe to do this in? How long would I leave it on the porch? I was thinking I could insulate a little with cardboard and have it right next to the house. I will be pitching yeast tomorrow so have a few days to figure it out!


----------



## winemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I believe that if you bury it in a snowbank that will insulate it and keep it at a constant temperature near freezing. Might not be a bad idea to rack to a Better Bottle first instead of a glass carboy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 20, 2012)

In oder to do stop the fermentation you'll still need an absolute filter which is very expensive. Wineries will do this with ice wine. 
It's also possible the yeast you used is not capable of handling the high alcohol content and will stop on its own.


----------



## Julie (Oct 21, 2012)

+Runningwolf, make another batch that is a lower ABV and then blend the two.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2012)

question....what would happen if i`m 3 month into bulk aging,at room temp.. and i c/s for 3 month...out in my unheated garage...and i let the carboy get back to room temp....will the diamonds remain,or disolve....i don`t have an old frig (yet) for c/s and winters coming...just thinking ahead...thanks


----------



## Julie (Oct 21, 2012)

Ricky said:


> question....what would happen if i`m 3 month into bulk aging,at room temp.. and i c/s for 3 month...out in my unheated garage...and i let the carboy get back to room temp....will the diamonds remain,or disolve....i don`t have an old frig (yet) for c/s and winters coming...just thinking ahead...thanks


 
Once the diamonds drop they don't disolve back into the wine. Your idea is a good one. There are a lot of others who wait until the weather turns cooler and us an unheated garage or shed to cold stabilize.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2012)

Julie is correct the diamonds don't go back into solution, but other solids do fall out with them that will. I always suggest racking as soon as possible after cols stabilizing. I C/S in the freezer at about 28* and rack my carboys as soon as I take them out. Other folks also wait until their wine gets to room temperature so it really is a personal preference.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2012)

I would like to thank my PA CONNECTION...julie, and runningwolf..... love your guard dog in your avatar!!!!...Thanks....that was the answer i was hoping for


----------

